# Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure



## Administrator (21. September 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,695546


----------



## Vidaro (21. September 2009)

ihr seit etwas früh dran oder?


----------



## DocX (21. September 2009)

Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, das Spiel erscheint in 4 Tagen, bis dahin ist die News längst wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (21. September 2009)

*AW:*



DocX schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben, das Spiel erscheint in 4 Tagen, bis dahin ist die News längst wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden.


 Deswegen ist es auch eine Komplettlösung, keine News


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. September 2009)

*AW:*

Wir ziehen sie wieder hoch, außerdem gibt es eine Suchfunktion sowie eine Tipps-Übersicht.
Da viele Leser Komplettlösungen gerne als Kaufberatung nutzen, ist das schon sinnvoll.


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2009)

*AW:*

"Niemand hat die Absicht eine Komplettlösung zu nutzen" ... sagte schon irgendjemand Berühmtes.


----------



## Bonkic (21. September 2009)

*AW:*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Da viele Leser *Komplettlösungen gerne als Kaufberatung nutzen,* ist das schon sinnvoll.


 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas????


----------



## bumi (21. September 2009)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> FlorianStangl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da viele Leser *Komplettlösungen gerne als Kaufberatung nutzen,* ist das schon sinnvoll.
> ...


  Das hat mich auch gerade extrem stutzig gemacht. Wo besteht denn bitte der Zusammenhang zwischen einer Kaufempfehlung und einer Komplettlösung? Wer sich im Voraus die Lösung anschaut spoilert sich ja nicht nur alle Rätsel, sondern auch noch einen Grossteil der Story - somit fehlt danach doch jeglicher Reiz das Spiel überhaupt noch zu spielen. So ist es zumindest bei mir.
  Anstatt bereits Tage vor Verkaufsstart eine Komplettlösung online zu stellen wär mir ein (mal wieder etwas) ausführlicher Test um einiges lieber gewesen...

  Also da kann ich beim besten Willen nicht viel Verständnis für aufbringen


----------



## Mothman (21. September 2009)

*AW:*



bumi schrieb:


> Also da kann ich beim besten Willen nicht viel Verständnis für aufbringen


   Naja, man hat halt den Vorsprung. Wer als Erster oder einer der Ersten eine Komplettlösung online hat, bekommt auch am meisten Besucher deshalb. Google braucht ja auch noch etwas, um die Seite zu indexieren, also macht man das lieber ein paar Tage vorher, dass dann am Verkaufsstart jeder, der die Komplettlösung sucht, diese bei PCG findet. Also so denke ich mir das und so würde ich das auch verstehen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (21. September 2009)

*AW:*



bumi schrieb:


> Anstatt bereits Tage vor Verkaufsstart eine Komplettlösung online zu stellen wär mir ein (mal wieder etwas) ausführlicher Test um einiges lieber gewesen...
> 
> Also da kann ich beim besten Willen nicht viel Verständnis für aufbringen


 Eine Lösung ersetzt doch keinen Test... hab ich doch gar nicht gesagt. Aber es gibt Leute, die lesen die Lösungen, um sich über die Rätselgüte ein eigenes Urteil zu bilden. Muss ja nicht jeder so machen, aber ich will das keinem vorschreiben. 

 Ein Test ist in Arbeit, aber noch nicht fertig. Kommt vorm Release des Spiels.


----------



## Vidaro (21. September 2009)

*AW:*



FlorianStangl schrieb:


> bumi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Anstatt bereits Tage vor Verkaufsstart eine Komplettlösung online zu stellen wär mir ein (mal wieder etwas) ausführlicher Test um einiges lieber gewesen...
> ...


  also solche leute will ich mal kennenlernen    
  eine lösung wegen der rätselgüte lesen naja für was dann ein adventure spielen? nimmt doch bei einem zukünftigen kauf völlig den reiz!

  sag ja berhaupt nicht gegen ne lösung wenn man mal wirklich total hängt is oaky aber dies is mir dennoch neu 
 wenn ich mich als beispiel nehm so sachen wie testvideos schau ich bei adventure gar nicht da meist 1-2 rätsel gezeigt werden ^^


----------



## Jenner (21. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

Das Adventure ist noch gar nicht im Verkauf und schon gibts eine Komplettlösung?   
 Das ist so ähnlich wie wenn eure Frau/Freundin schwanger werden würde ohne daß ihr sie vorher gepoppt habt ... wo bleibt da der Spass


----------



## geldinhalierer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



Jenner schrieb:


> Das Adventure ist noch gar nicht im Verkauf und schon gibts eine Komplettlösung?
> Das ist so ähnlich wie wenn eure Frau/Freundin schwanger werden würde ohne daß ihr sie vorher gepoppt habt ... wo bleibt da der Spass


 Es zwingt ja niemand einen dazu sich die Lösung anzuschauen


----------



## AlanV (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

Black Mirror 2 :das beste Spiel  das ich seit langem gespielt habe ..


----------



## Cb85 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW:*

Na

 wäre weggeworfenes Geld, wenn man mit Lösung durchspielt...



 aber nun habe ich ein Prob..,,

 ich bin Kurz vorm Finale 
 ich habe die drei Stäbe aus der Rätselkammer aber nur einer lässt sich in eine bodenplatte stecken, ich habe alles versucht und alles angeklickt aber es geht nicht weiter .... habe ich etwas in der Story vergessen oder was geht da vor....

 Ich kann auch nichts durchschneiden wie es in der Lösung heißen soll !! das Messer aus der Falle habe ich...

 mfg


----------



## Sungaya (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

ich hab ein problem wie bekomme ich den Tresor in Fullers laden auf kann mir da jemand helfen


----------



## Sungaya (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

ich hab ein problem wie bekomme ich den Tresor auf das stetekop habe ich schon aber trotzdem geht es nicht


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



Sungaya schrieb:


> ich hab ein problem wie bekomme ich den Tresor auf das stetekop habe ich schon aber trotzdem geht es nicht


  Hat Fuller schon den Laden verlassen? Das ging glaube erst, wenn der Vogel verschwunden ist ...


----------



## Sungaya (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sungaya schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich hab ein problem wie bekomme ich den Tresor auf das stetekop habe ich schon aber trotzdem geht es nicht
> ...


   ich mein von ja


----------



## Sungaya (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

ich mein von ja nikiburstr8x


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



Sungaya schrieb:


> ich mein von ja nikiburstr8x


 
 Ich verstehe dich nicht ^^. Aber das soll wahrscheinlich heissen, dass Fuller schon den Laden verlassen hat?


----------



## Sungaya (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sungaya schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich mein von ja nikiburstr8x
> ...


   ja hat er


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

Was wird denn gesagt, wenn du das Stethoskop mit dem Tresor benutzt? Er muss ja irgendeinen Grund haben, warum' nicht geht ... oder sagt er nur "geht nicht"?   
Du musst evt. vorher erst nen Film entwickeln und noch ein paar andere Sachen machen ...


----------



## Sungaya (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

ich kann das Stethoskop anlegen und auch am Rädchen drechen wenn die zeit abgelaufen ist sagt: hmm noch ein mal die fünfte Zahl war falsch noch mal von forne wie war noch mal die erste Zahl


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



Sungaya schrieb:


> ich kann das Stethoskop anlegen und auch am Rädchen drechen wenn die zeit abgelaufen ist sagt: hmm noch ein mal die fünfte Zahl war falsch noch mal von forne wie war noch mal die erste Zahl


  
Das ist ein Minispiel: Du drehst erst in die eine Richtung (langsam!), bis es klickt, dann in die andere Richtung, bis wieder klickt - immer im Wechsel. Das machst du so oft, bis der Tresor offen ist.


----------



## Sungaya (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sungaya schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann das Stethoskop anlegen und auch am Rädchen drechen wenn die zeit abgelaufen ist sagt: hmm noch ein mal die fünfte Zahl war falsch noch mal von forne wie war noch mal die erste Zahl
> ...


   Okay ich versuche es mal


----------



## Sungaya (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



nikiburstr8x schrieb:


> Sungaya schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich kann das Stethoskop anlegen und auch am Rädchen drechen wenn die zeit abgelaufen ist sagt: hmm noch ein mal die fünfte Zahl war falsch noch mal von forne wie war noch mal die erste Zahl
> ...


   cool es hat geklappt danke Dir


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



Sungaya schrieb:


> nikiburstr8x schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sungaya schrieb:
> ...


  
Kein Ding nich.


----------



## splendid1983 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich bin gerade in Kapitel 6 in der Akademie mit der Mutter, Angelina und Louis. Um den Rätselraum öffnen zu können, soll ich die Mutter auf die linke Steinplatte stellen und Angelina dazu überreden. Ich kann Angelina jedoch nicht ansprechen. Jedesmal wenn ich sie anspreche, sagt Darren nur, dass sie völlig wahnsinnig geworden ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nun noch tun soll? Hab es mehrere Male versucht und schon alles probiert...denke ich.
Schon jetzt vielen Dank für einen hilfreichen Tipp!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. August 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Black Mirror 2 Komplettlösung: Mit diesen Tipps & Tricks schaffen Sie das Adventure*



splendid1983 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen? Ich bin gerade in Kapitel 6 in der Akademie mit der Mutter, Angelina und Louis. Um den Rätselraum öffnen zu können, soll ich die Mutter auf die linke Steinplatte stellen und Angelina dazu überreden. Ich kann Angelina jedoch nicht ansprechen. Jedesmal wenn ich sie anspreche, sagt Darren nur, dass sie völlig wahnsinnig geworden ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nun noch tun soll? Hab es mehrere Male versucht und schon alles probiert...denke ich.
> Schon jetzt vielen Dank für einen hilfreichen Tipp!


  
Stell dich mal auf die zweite Platte von links, rede danach noch mal mit den beiden.


----------



## kathi (14. Juli 2011)

kann mir jemand helfen ich bin im schloss cor clobos da wo die 2ten Mosaikscheibe ich soll mir den hammer da gegen schlagen aber er sagt ich soll was nehmen was leise ist und was soll ich swn machen


----------



## JanVanLeyden (7. August 2011)

Ich bekomme in Kapitel 2 Fullers Leichnam nicht gewogen. Die Waage im Krankenzimmer mag Darren nicht nehmen, Dick bietet kein Gespräch an und das mit Abführmittel versehene Getränk kann ich ihm auch nicht geben. Was mag mir nur fehlen?


----------



## JanVanLeyden (14. August 2011)

*Gefunden!*



JanVanLeyden schrieb:


> Ich bekomme in Kapitel 2 Fullers Leichnam nicht gewogen. Die Waage im Krankenzimmer mag Darren nicht nehmen, Dick bietet kein Gespräch an und das mit Abführmittel versehene Getränk kann ich ihm auch nicht geben. Was mag mir nur fehlen?


 
Okay, ich habe das Rätsel gelöst: Erst durch wiederholtes Gucken auf die Bodenbretter wurde die mögliche Lösung frei geschaltet. Grmpf.


----------



## cindy1991 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo ich brauche dringend hilfe ich suche die bibiothek wo ist sie ich kann sie nirgens finden bitte hilft mir schnell danke schon mal im vorraus


----------

